# School issues



## 22287 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm convinced I have IBS. Ever since I started attending school again this fall, I've been having problems. I'm trying to set up an appointment with my doctor soon, but I figured I'd list my symptoms here and try to get some feedback.My intestines (usually my colon I think since its on the left side of my body) spasm quite often, particularly in the mornings. Usually these spasms are inauible, and probably only niticeable to me, but sometimes they can get louder, whiny pitched, and audible to those around me. This is completely mortifying in a lecture type class, but what can I do??I tend to alternate between constipation and more diarrhea-type stool. I sometimes feel full of gas but can't fart, and when I try to go in this state I discharge mucus. I haven't really experienced pain (except in a couple of cases where I drank milk--won't be doing that again), and I'm thankful for that at least.I've tried altering my diet because originally I thought these symptoms were a result of what I was eating. I cut out all dairy, thinking maybe I had become lactose intolerant. I cut down on fiber, and then tried increasing my fiber above what it ever was. All I've found is that, generally, the audible noises are worse when I don't eat much and more muffled when I eat, but this isn't a hard and fast rule.I went today and bout Equalactin over the counter, and I'm wondering if any of you have tried this. It says on the back to not use it for more than one week unless directed by a doctor, and I'm wondering what that's all about. I also bought some antacid tablets and some gas-aid, and I have pepto-bismol. What combination, if any, of these drugs should I try?? What should I eat??I'm not sure I can keep attending classes in this state. My problems aren't of a rushing-to-the-bathroom variety (generally), but the audible sounds of my colon are so loud sometimes and I can't control them at all. I don't want to be known as "that guy with the farting sounds".What do I do??


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

In the mean time you could try taking some peppermint oil tablets. They are available over the counter, so shouldn't hurt you. Or drink peppermint tea.I would see your doctor when you can. Try not to worry- it DOES sound like IBS. But you need to be sure.I hope this helps. Keep going to classes- don't let it get the better of you!


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Willis,Have you tried working out in the mornings? Maybe incorporating sit ups, crouches or running. That may help cut down on the sounds. I would start with the Doctor, like Nikki said and definitely stay in class. I know it is hard, but do you really care what others THINK or say about you? What others think is never important because it does not define you. Best of Luck!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Be careful w/ the peppermint. It can cause GERD over a long period of use. It did for me (confirmed by doctor). It can relax the smooth muscle too much, evidently.List of herbs and natural foods to try (do some research first):Valerian,German Chamomille*,Slippery Elm,Aloe* (I drink this, it works well) - make sure it's the inner gel and not the leaf; make sure it's not heat treated either,Mangosteen juice*,Sage,Thyme,Turmeric,Yogurt*As far as the class thing goes... You MUST talk to your professors and go in to your "main" school division and talk to them about your health problems, you should have a school with a student disabilities services center. I think if it's a state school, it's required to have one. You might also find out about how to get medical withdrawls just in case after the class is over. Protect your GPA as best you can. The goal is graduating college with a good GPA, right? From what I've gathered, very few IBSers graduate in 4 years. The average from what I've seen is between 5-8 years.I told my professors and they have all allowed me bathroom priveleges for exams, and they don't get upset at me if I'm late for class. I also told them that my medication makes me really tired so that if I'm yawning or looking tired that it's nothing personal against them. They were all pretty happy I told them that.A conventional medication I'm no right now that helps cramps and diarrhea is Librax. It seems pretty gentle, but that could just be me.You might also considering to make regular psychological visits to keep yourself from spiraling into an abyss. IBS and depression/anxiety hold hands.Any chronic illness usually correlates with anxiety or depression at some point.


----------



## 22287 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just to update:I've found an over-the-counter medication that seems to work relatively well for me. The active ingredient in it is "calcium polycarbophil". Whenever my intestines start to feel uneasy, i pop a pill or two and it seems to deaden it a bit, at least so it's manageable.Does anyone else have experience with this medication?


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

The only good thing that is helping me when my stomach is not in shape is drinking some herbal tea I have drunk a lot of herbal teas to experiment what specific tea is helping me and so far the good teas for me are chamomile, anise, banaba, mint and pito-pito herbal tea. Those teas are locally available here I dont know if it is available there in your area.And also I have noticed that when I eat little amount of food for a day my IBS is getting worsebut if I ate large amount of food a day my bowels seems to be moving smoothly.I also avoid dairy products because they are the worst enemy of my stomach.


----------

